

Name your price for an Elevation Dock, help our startup - netmau5
http://blog.davejafari.com/name-your-price

======
masonhensley
If I had an iPhone, this would be right up my alley, but I don't. Anyways,
when I went to the product site, something didn't seem consistant.
(<https://elevationdocks.herokuapp.com/>)

If you scroll down the page a little, you say something along the lines of
"help us fund our next product" vs "pre-order"(in the headline). If your real
goal is to muster up some money for new product dev, say that in your
headline! I would be more apt to give you extra money in your name your price
offer if it was more clear that this was explicitly going toward future
product development vs just a pre-order. I know the money ends up in the same
place either way, but I hope you get my drift.

~~~
netmau5
Thanks Mason. I was really torn on which point to emphasize.

------
septerr
Love the name your price part, but even more than that I love the 'what we
make' part. Puts fair burden on me.

------
FootballMuse
FYI.. Posterous is blocked by my corporate internet. Thus, all the images on
your site are blocked except your face at the bottom.

Based on your corporate access policies, access to this web site (
<http://posterous.com/> ) has been blocked because the web category "Social
Networking" is not allowed.

Notification codes: (1, WEBCAT, BLOCK-WEBCAT...

~~~
t2
Ouch. Bummer. Were you still able to read the article though?

~~~
FootballMuse
Yes, text is all there. Some sites like this use posterous as a CDN for their
images, but all i get is broken images.

~~~
t2
Yeah in this case we didn't do that. I'll talk with Dave and see about looking
out for this in the future. Thanks for the heads up!

------
bulte-rs
Just put in an order for one; looks awesome. Also thanks to Dave for the
willingness/flexibility to ship a unit to the EU.

------
knewter
I know this guy and he's awesome. The world's better off if you help his
startup out :) I have no iphone though...

------
eatmyshorts
I just tried to order one and got an error on the order page ("Invalid
token"?!?). I tried again, and now I'm worried I've ordered 2.

Great idea, and it's nice to see you experimenting with different models for
gauging interest & setting pricing.

~~~
t2
There are no duplicate charges. The invalid token is an error produced on the
processing side. You are all good. Let us know if there are any other
concerns.

~~~
eatmyshorts
Thanks very much!

------
jamgraham
This is definitely a creative way to resell products but are you taking the
profits that should goto the person that is actually trying to create the
product?

~~~
netmau5
We'd like to think that by funding the original Kickstarter campaign at such a
high level, we helped make it possible for the product to be made in the first
place. I'm certain that the project's owner is still going to make money on
our units too.

------
namdnay
"Estimated Shipment May, 2011" - I see what you mean by remarkable services
and exceptional products...

~~~
t2
Thanks for the heads up. We fixed the typo.

------
dartdog
Check it out, great guy..

------
netmau5
Bummer, looks like the post got killed. Why?

